# It could be WHAT?!



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

So Tink went today for her 3rd set of shots at this vet that we are literally IN LOVE WITH! Okay anyway, I was concerned because Tink had these little white bumps right at the top of her head. Not normal for her, So I asked the vet about it. I said I noticed them a couple days ago. She said to wait because it could just be irritation & if it spreads to let her know right away because it could be demodetex mange  Where the sh*t she'd get mange from I don't know... I am like freaking out. Part of me thinks it might be from her going under my sons dresser {just enough space for her} and screwing around under there so I am going to be blocking that off so she can't get under there. Any other ideas what I should eliminate? Thanks.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:is it demodectic or sarcoptic??they r both caused by mites.demodectic is not contagious to humans but sarcoptic(aka scabies)is.usually w/demodectic mange there is a low immune system involved.it sounds as if your vet isnt sure yet so dont worry.if it is mange theres a liquid you bathe the pup in but its very toxic.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

If it's demodetic mange then it will 'travel' down the shoulders as well unless it's not just localised.

To be honest she's a bit young for demodecosis to show as it usually doesn't appear until around 6-12 months they told me when my bullmastiff suffered with it.

It's porbably just an abrasion if she's runing around under furniture.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

All dogs have the mites in their skin to cause mange, its just a matter of if their immune system is out of whack or not. She didn't 'pick it up' anywhere, she and every other dog are born with the mites in their skin...sounds like IF it is mange your baby might have a repressed immune system..if your vet was concerned it were mange he should NOT Have vaccinated her again as vaccines give the immune system quite a beating!!


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

With my bullmastiff it was stress that caused the demodex to rear it's ugly head.
Demodex can be treated and can go away altogether but they told me that if Vinnie had still when he was 18 months old he would probably have outbreaks throughout his life, which he did until he was 7 years old, sometimes bad outbreaks where he had really bad bald patches all over his body. Other time he only had thining patches aroud his head and shoulders. There are two different types of demodex....one is localised the other can affect the whole body.


----------

